# Internet Virtual Regatta across the oceans



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

To cross the oceans in real wind and real time,
with your only internet browser, just connect to :

http://www.virtualtransat.com

Best regards
Herve Le Cornec


----------

